# Golden Bee Products Now Offering A Ventilated Jacket!



## honeymoney (Jan 12, 2010)

So what is the deal with them, I don't see how one can order the new jacket!


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

At the end of the video there is a phone number and the address.
http://goldenbeeproducts.com/


----------



## JP (Jul 10, 2005)

Suzie says she will be updating her website soon. For any questions, the phone number is provided at the end of the video.


...JP


----------

